# new toy



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

new toy it's not a cub but is a gilson 60 1800t 43583 

272395 need some info thanks


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

What is it? Any pics? Details?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

:ditto: what is it?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

all it says is gilson


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well gilson brothers


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm guess it's a gilson 60 1800t or some thing


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Wheres the pictures:question:
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13,

Can you please explain in more detail exactly what it is? What does it look like? What is it used for? Come on, dude, let us know.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well it's a lawn tractor cuts grass will get pics to bark to take any


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

OK!!

When/why did you get it? Condition? Project? Any idea on age? What HP/engine? Auto or manual? Does it run?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it has a 5 hp l think no rust need a paint job has a boat seat two gas tanks just got it about hour a go


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

A boat seat and 2 tanks? Are you going to restore it?

Here's a site that might help.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/gilsonlawntractors/


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

we are gonna need a new forum now lollol im sure he will have lots of questions


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm going fix it up may not restore it to org but it has the littles mower l have never seen one so small


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok more info 4 gears to for and one back it has a 8 hp l don't think it is the org motor


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here she is


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool i want it 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

do you what you willing to pay


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like a nice little g/t
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l think l will call it little pete but l think little pete is going to be leaveing when he is done


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll buy that other mystery tractor you got that aint a mystery no more 
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what the allis that one was not the mystery but the gilson is/was


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no the articulated one
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what plz say it agian what do you mean


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yer articulated one idk brb i will find post


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

that > http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=25905


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

oic you will l need to put it together but if you want it let me know what you willing to pay PM me ok


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

or will trade 4 some thing


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

do u know which one i am talking about now? I will pm you bout it once i see yer reply
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup l get ya pm a way :wontshare


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well got the tins off the tractor and started to sand them down 

do you guys have any do's and don't about any thing:tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

to start dont sand too much lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

why ???? 

well l used a wire wheel


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

uhh if u sanded too much it would go through metal lol 
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

got most of the tins done should have them all done in two days then l can fill in the some dents, prime it then paint it could have it all done in 2 to 3 weeks    

still need info plzs help l have done seaches and every thing help


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

did u already get paint codes for it? what color are you painting it?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l don't know what colour because l don't what colour the gilson's were if there were only 100 gilson's made l will paint it the right colour but l think a metel flake blue


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

Did you ever check out this site? Helpful?

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/gilsonlawntractors/

Greg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it or they won't let me in   can you get in and get some info


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Did you try registering and become a member?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya l signed up with yaoo but it said i need cookies ?????????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *ya l signed up with yaoo but it said i need cookies ????????? *


So did you get milk to go with those cookies:furious: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

haha vary funny :smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Seriously you may have to set your browsers to accept cookies.
Jody


----------

